# blunt end of maul + my head = dazed!!!



## da new feller (Dec 24, 2007)

this is another reason why getting in a hurry just sets you back. it was the end of a day that was spent baby sitting the home owner explaining the obvious and such, stopping the saw because he wants to bull####. it was starting to get dark and cold so the home owner went in for the night. i just wanted to get out of there. i was finishing stacking some fir logs 20' x 17" small end. i had one w/ most of it's weight on my winch line. i needed a wedge to keep the previous logs from rolling and there was a round about 8" thick i figured i'd bust it with my maul. i took a swing at it but it bounced off, so being in a irritated mood i came down on that round with more swing than necessary. the handle went right over that taught winch line and sent the maul back to my head, between my right ear and eye on the temple. it dropped me to my knees. i didn't even see it coming. even had i seen it i don't think i could've reacted fast enough to move. i felt stupid that it happened but lucky because i was able to walk away(eventually). i'm normally very safe but when you're pissed off and in a hurry your better off walking away.

jon


----------



## oldirty (Dec 24, 2007)

well dont take your frustrations out on the maul man. lol. ouch


----------



## RDT (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Sprig (Dec 24, 2007)

OW!

(Don't do that eh!)


YIKES!!


Good ta hear you're alive man, yup, rushing around makes bad things happen, no doubt about it!

Work safe, stay alive, at the very least your dog will appreciate it! 
   

  



Serge (another feeble post, GAH!)


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Dec 24, 2007)

Yep. Rushing around and malls don't mix...this time of year especially.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Dec 25, 2007)

Sprig said:


> OW!
> 
> (Don't do that eh!)
> 
> ...



One of the valuable lessons my old man taught me. "don't get pessed at inanimate objects". Mind you he didn't set out to teach it but he sure did by his actions. I still get pessed but am careful not to take action. 

Harry K


----------



## Bermie (Dec 26, 2007)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Yep. Rushing around and malls don't mix...this time of year especially.



Ha, that's funny!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 26, 2007)

So was that a USA mall or rice burner


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Dec 27, 2007)

I hope the Maul is ok! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------

